# 'Hole in the wall'..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Please note that the bank is installing new
"Drive-through" ATM machines. Customers will be able
to withdraw cash without leaving their vehicles. To
enable customers to use this new facility the following
procedures have been drawn up. Please read the
procedure that applies to your own circumstances
(i.e.MALE or FEMALE) and remember them when you use the
machine for the first time. 



MALE PROCEDURE 

* 1 Drive up to the cash machine. 

* 2 Put down your car window. 

* 3 Insert card into machine and enter PIN. 

* 4 Enter amount of cash required and withdraw. 

* 5 Retrieve card, cash and receipt 

* 6 Put window up 

* 7 Drive off 



FEMALE PROCEDURE 

* 1 Drive up to cash machine 

* 2 Reverse back the required amount to align car
window to machine 

* 3 Set parking Brake, Put the window down 

* 4 Find handbag, remove all contents on to
passenger
seat to locate card. 

* 5 Turn the radio down 

* 6 Attempt to insert card into machine 

* 7 Attempt to insert card into machine 

* 8 Open car door to allow easier access to machine
due
to its excessive distance from the car 

* 9 Insert card 

* 10 Re-insert card the right way up 

* 11 Dig through handbag to find diary with your PIN
written on the inside of the back page 

* 12 Enter PIN. 

* 13 Press cancel and re-enter correct PIN. 

* 14 Enter amount of cash required 

* 15 Check make up in rear view mirror 

* 16 Retrieve cash and receipt 

* 17 Empty handbag again to locate wallet and place
cash inside 

* 18 Place receipt in back of cheque book 

* 19 Re-check make-up again 

* 20 Drive forward 2 feet 

* 21 Reverse back to cash machine 

* 22 Retrieve card 

* 23 Re-empty hand bag, locate card holder, and
place
card into the slot provided 

* 24 Give appropriate one-fingered hand signal to irate
male drivers queuing behind. 

* 25 Restart stalled engine and pull off 

* 26 Drive for 2 to 3 miles 

* 27 Release Parking Brake 


 M&D


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

you must queue behind some much more with it men than me, :roll: 


8)


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I used one of these drive-in banks in Egypt, it was called a 'Toot-and-Come-in'


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*atms*

At what height are the macines fitted???????

We find that the machines at the toll booths are fitted for car driver/passenger to use TOO LOW

or for truckers to use TOO HIGH

So we prfer to pull up at a manual booth,
So are they going to put in manual booths alongside the ATM's??????????????

or can we now drive into the bank??????


----------

